# Rock build/ fake background - SHOW ME YOUR PICS!



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Hey, well i attempted to make one, and the pva i used turned gooyey and runny when id put water on it, im having cresties in there so i need to make it water resistant some how.

More to the point im stuck for idea's! 

i know i can search but i was hoping you lot migh be able to post your finished pic's as well as any tips to get them waterproof.

I know i can use varnish but last time it gave it a plasticy look and stunk for ages! In the end i gave up and ripped it out.

Thanks, Craig


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Allo mate, you could use a matt finish acrylic varnish in aerosol form? I've used this before and the vapours go within a week of varnishing, it's also a lot quicker and more durable than using pva etc...

I've only made a small fake rock build so far but here it is:..

Also, when it comes to ideas it's nice to have a theme to follow... something like egyptian or aztec or the moon or in my case... tatooine!!!!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

"matt finish acrylic varnish in aerosol form?"

dont suppose you could find the stuff you used somwhere and link me?

did you just do a final layer in it or use it to apply sand?  looks good!


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers dude, well BEFORE i painted it (using acrylic spraypaint) i applied a layer of sand and pva to get the rough texture. 

Tools:

Belton Molotow Spraypaint from thelayup.com
Play Sand from Argos
Waterproof PVA from Wickes
Ready Mixed Grout from Wickes
Polystyrene sheets from Wickes
Plastic plants from local pet shop

and.... Matt Acrylic Varnish... Humbrol Crystal Clear Acrylic Spray Coating - 400ml Aerosol - UK

As i said, make sure you leave it a week or so for fumes to dissipate after varnishing with stuff like this, but then again i found that 'yacht varnish' which everyone is so fond of takes nearer a month for the smell to go and can yellow over time, something the spray won't do!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

messymedia said:


> and.... Matt Acrylic Varnish... Humbrol Crystal Clear Acrylic Spray Coating - 400ml Aerosol - UK
> 
> As i said, make sure you leave it a week or so for fumes to dissipate after varnishing with stuff like this, but then again i found that 'yacht varnish' which everyone is so fond of takes nearer a month for the smell to go and can yellow over time, something the spray won't do!


Is this safe?


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

well i can't really speak for it as this is the first time i've used it fro this sort of thing, but only because a couple of people i have spoken to said they've used it and it's been months with no problems whatsoever!


----------



## markmark.123 (Aug 9, 2009)

hears my 2 



















i used pva but water proof pva i got it from b&q in the wood glue ile it is also none toxic


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Some of mine. Have alot in the making.

My temple emerging from cliffs









My Boscs old tank









Temple pool









Unfinished temple pool with roof









Half done 2 storey ruins


















Have a load more but It's all for my Boscs new tank. Will post a thread when its done!


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

They are pretty cool, painted?

What paint did you use? 

It it as simple as grout it then paint over the top? looks really goos but i dont know if id be able to get them looking as good lol. 

Also, where does everyone get there polostyrene?


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

craigbaines said:


> They are pretty cool, painted?
> 
> What paint did you use?
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's easy to do. Polystyrene, stanley knife, grout and spray paint. Top mine with textured spraypaint. You can get it in different colours/textures to look like dif rocks, metal etc. Brill stuff and it's waterproof. And you can buy insulation boards from BnQ or homebase. Basically massive boards of polystyrene. With my Boscs old and new tank I top it with PVA and sand.

Chris


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> My temple emerging from cliffs
> image


That one is amazing!! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: it would be good for cresties... Are you sur that spray paint stuff is safe??


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

yer that one is mint, i like the colour too, why i asked.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

dionator said:


> That one is amazing!! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: it would be good for cresties... Are you sur that spray paint stuff is safe??


Thanks you. Yea pretty sure its safe. It doesn't come off when wet and scrubbed down and it's been in with my royals for months. Left it to air for over a week but it'd probably be fine after a few days. 

Chris


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that temple cliff one!

Its fab!

Here is ours: 


















Here is how I made it


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

excession said:


> I love that temple cliff one!
> 
> Its fab!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks v much. Yours is brill. Like the hole in the middle, might have to steal the idea! :notworthy:Great guide aswell. Any1 wanting to do this follow that guides and the links on it. All you need to know.:2thumb:


----------

